# Module autoloading

## Don_Darren

Due to modifications that I have made to my Gentoo system I am not sure what ones but whatever they are they where 

done by emerges the system no longer automatically detects hardware and loads the appropiate kernel module for the 

hardware. For example I have an Intel 2200 b/g minipci card and it is added in the default runlevel as net.eth1 yet at boot

 it will not load the modules but if I modprobe ipw2200 it will load without any problems and then I simply request an 

address through dhcpcd and it works no problems. I know I could just add the module to modules.autoload.d but I would 

rather have it autodetecting the hardware. My kernel is 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 and it was compiled with genkernel --install all.

hal version = 0.5.5.1-r3

udev version = 079-r1

coldplug version = 20040920

hotplug-base version = 20040401

dbus version = 0.60-r3

Any help is greatly appreciated.

rc-update show

               acpid |      default                  

           alsasound |      default                  

              apache |                               

               aumix |                               

               bnetd |                               

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clamd |                               

               clock | boot                          

            coldplug | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

        cpufrequtils |                               

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |                               

                d2cs |                               

               d2dbs |                               

                dbus | boot                          

          domainname | boot                          

              esound |                               

                famd |                               

            festival |                               

               fnfxd |      default                  

       foldingathome |                               

                 gpm |                               

                hald | boot                          

              hdparm |                               

   hibernate-cleanup |                               

 hibernate-cleanup.o |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |                               

        hotplug.orig |                               

                irda |                               

               ivman |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

              kismet |                               

              kloadd |                               

               lircd |                               

              lircmd |                               

                lisa |                               

          lm_sensors |                               

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

               mdnsd |                               

             modules | boot                          

              monopd |                               

              nagios |                               

             nessusd |                               

            net.ath0 |      default                  

            net.eth0 |      default                  

            net.eth1 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            net.ppp0 |                               

            netmount |      default                  

                nrpe |                               

                nsca |                               

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

             openttd |                               

              pcmcia |      default                  

             portmap |                               

           powernowd |                               

             pwcheck |                               

             reslisa |                               

            rlocated |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

               samba |                               

           saslauthd |                               

                slpd |                               

               snmpd |                               

           snmptrapd |                               

             speechd |                               

              splash |                               

                sshd |                               

            svnserve |                               

           syndaemon |                               

           syslog-ng |      default                  

            timidity |                               

            tpconfig |                               

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

              vmware |      default                  

           wmacpimon |                               

                 xdm |      default                  

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 21)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M] (rev a1)

02:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (LOM) (rev 03)

02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

02:0b.1 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200                97836  0 

ieee80211              31304  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         7040  1 ieee80211

wacom                  15616  0 

nvidia               4089424  8 

agpgart                34508  1 nvidia

pcmcia                 38332  8 

yenta_socket           26764  6 

rsrc_nonstatic         13696  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            40852  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

snd_pcm_oss            48160  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17664  3 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           4740  0 

snd_seq_oss            32256  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      8064  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50448  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_ymfpci             59584  0 

snd_vx222              14080  0 

snd_vx_lib             31744  1 snd_vx222

snd_via82xx_modem      15624  0 

snd_via82xx            27544  0 

snd_trident            41764  0 

snd_sonicvibes         22372  0 

snd_rme9652            27332  0 

snd_rme96              23204  0 

snd_rme32              21984  0 

snd_nm256              69152  0 

snd_mixart             36416  0 

snd_maestro3           25124  0 

snd_korg1212           39976  0 

snd_intel8x0m          17548  1 

snd_intel8x0           31516  3 

snd_ice1724            63780  0 

snd_ak4114             10240  1 snd_ice1724

snd_ice1712            58948  0 

snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      5120  2 snd_ice1724,snd_ice1712

snd_ak4xxx_adda         7040  3 snd_ice1724,snd_ice1712,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx

snd_cs8427             10368  1 snd_ice1712

snd_i2c                 6400  2 snd_ice1712,snd_cs8427

snd_hdspm              33696  0 

snd_hdsp               45604  0 

firmware_class         10880  5 ipw2200,pcmcia,snd_vx_lib,snd_mixart,snd_hdsp

snd_hda_intel          18320  0 

snd_hda_codec          81536  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_fm801              18500  0 

snd_tea575x_tuner       4992  1 snd_fm801

videodev               10240  1 snd_tea575x_tuner

snd_es1968             29696  0 

snd_es1938             22052  0 

snd_ens1371            24416  0 

snd_ens1370            19680  0 

snd_ak4531_codec        8832  1 snd_ens1370

snd_emu10k1x           19236  0 

snd_emu10k1           103204  0 

snd_util_mem            5632  2 snd_trident,snd_emu10k1

snd_cs46xx             82120  0 

snd_cs4281             21984  0 

snd_cmipci             32800  0 

snd_ca0106             32292  0 

snd_bt87x              15304  0 

snd_azt3328            20832  0 

snd_au8830             58016  0 

snd_au8820             34496  0 

snd_au8810             52128  0 

snd_atiixp_modem       16648  0 

snd_atiixp             19852  0 

snd_als4000            14560  0 

snd_sb_common          16000  1 snd_als4000

gameport               16264  16 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,snd_es1968,snd_es1938,snd_ens1371,snd_ens1370,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_azt3328,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_als4000

snd_opl3_lib           11264  8 snd_ymfpci,snd_sonicvibes,snd_fm801,snd_es1938,snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_azt3328,snd_als4000

snd_hwdep              10016  4 snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_emu10k1,snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         8320  15 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,snd_ice1724,snd_ice1712,snd_fm801,snd_es1968,snd_es1938,snd_cmipci,snd_azt3328,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_als4000

snd_rawmidi            24736  10 snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_ens1371,snd_ens1370,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_ca0106,snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          9484  7 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_trident,snd_emu10k1,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd_ali5451            24204  0 

snd_ad1889             14688  0 

snd_ac97_codec         84256  25 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_nm256,snd_maestro3,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ice1724,snd_ice1712,snd_fm801,snd_es1968,snd_ens1371,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_ca0106,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ali5451,snd_ad1889

snd_pcm                82052  46 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ymfpci,snd_vx_lib,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,snd_rme9652,snd_rme96,snd_rme32,snd_nm256,snd_mixart,snd_maestro3,snd_korg1212,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ice1724,snd_ak4114,snd_ice1712,snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_fm801,snd_es1968,snd_es1938,snd_ens1371,snd_ens1370,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_ca0106,snd_bt87x,snd_azt3328,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_als4000,snd_ali5451,snd_ad1889,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24196  7 snd_seq,snd_ymfpci,snd_emu10k1,snd_azt3328,snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm

snd                    53604  63 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ymfpci,snd_vx222,snd_vx_lib,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,snd_rme9652,snd_rme96,snd_rme32,snd_nm256,snd_mixart,snd_maestro3,snd_korg1212,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ice1724,snd_ak4114,snd_ice1712,snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_cs8427,snd_i2c,snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_fm801,snd_es1968,snd_es1938,snd_ens1371,snd_ens1370,snd_ak4531_codec,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_ca0106,snd_bt87x,snd_azt3328,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_als4000,snd_sb_common,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ali5451,snd_ad1889,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11528  21 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_rme9652,snd_mixart,snd_korg1212,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_hdsp,snd_hda_intel,snd_es1968,snd_ens1370,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_cs46xx,snd_ca0106,snd_bt87x,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

snd_ac97_bus            3328  1 snd_ac97_codec

parport_pc             38724  0 

parport                34888  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  3204  0 

joydev                 10432  0 

rtc                    10004  0 

dm_mirror              22096  0 

dm_mod                 55320  1 dm_mirror

sata_mv                18436  0 

ata_piix               11140  0 

ahci                   14212  0 

sata_qstor             10756  0 

sata_vsc                9220  0 

sata_uli                8452  0 

sata_sis                9220  0 

sata_sx4               14724  0 

sata_nv                10500  0 

sata_via                9860  0 

sata_svw                8708  0 

sata_sil               10244  0 

sata_promise           12548  0 

libata                 56844  13 sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   24068  0 

ohci1394               33460  0 

ieee1394               95032  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              13184  0 

ohci_hcd               20356  0 

uhci_hcd               31888  0 

usb_storage            69824  0 

usbhid                 45920  0 

ehci_hcd               29576  0 

usbcore               119044  8 wacom,sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

dmesg

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@weburnnotebook) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 SMP Fri Feb 3 10:01:56 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffc0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003ffd0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffd0000 - 000000003ffe0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffe0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262080

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32704 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSHIB                                ) @ 0x000f01b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x3ffd0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 TOSHIB 750      0x20030101 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x3ffd005c

ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB A000B    0x20031217 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x3ffd6af2

ACPI: DBGP (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x3ffd00e0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x3ffd0034

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSHIB A000B    0x20031217 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xd808

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:beda0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4 splash=silent,theme:AquaMatrix CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01844000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0485000 soft=c047d000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1596.268 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1032612k/1048320k available (2436k kernel code, 15072k reserved, 899k data, 212k init, 130816k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3195.11 BogoMIPS (lpj=6390233)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e00)

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1846k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd67c, last bus=5

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region d800-d87f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region eec0-eeff claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Enabled i801 SMBus device

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fd000000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:0b.0

  IO window: 0000c000-0000c0ff

  IO window: 0000c400-0000c4ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 56000000-57ffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:0b.1

  IO window: 0000c800-0000c8ff

  IO window: 0000cc00-0000ccff

  PREFETCH window: 52000000-53ffffff

  MEM window: 58000000-59ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fce00000-fcefffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-53ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0b.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0b.1 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7c set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1139009384.804:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.6 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.6 disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: TOSHIBA MK6026GAX, ATA DISK drive

input: DualPoint Stick as /class/input/input1

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad as /class/input/input2

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-820S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.7 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0x54000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000efe0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000ef80

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.2 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x000018c0

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:07.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[fce06000-fce067ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

input: Cypress Sem USB Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Cypress Sem USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00003900005b5eea]

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: replayed 10 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda4: Removing [667 2164478 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hda4: Removing [667 2158994 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hda4: Removing [342213 1755734 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hda4: Removing [342213 1081199 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hda4: There were 4 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

Adding 1052248k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052248k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

pnp: Evaluate _CRS failed

pnp: Failed to activate device 00:0a.

parport_pc: probe of 00:0a failed with error -5

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55483 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:0b.0 [1179:0001]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000007

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xc000 - 0xcfff

cs: IO port probe 0xc000-0xcfff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xfce00000 - 0xfcefffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:0b.1 [1179:0001]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000007

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xc000 - 0xcfff

cs: IO port probe 0xc000-0xcfff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xfce00000 - 0xfcefffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff

pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage.

pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.

pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html for details.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x1e0-0x1e7 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x1e0-0x1e7 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:22:51 PST 2005

usbcore: registered new driver wacom

drivers/usb/input/wacom.c: v1.44:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

----------

## goma

I would have thought coldplug would have taken care of that for you, but I do notice that hotplug isn't setup in any runlevel.  Try putting hotplug in your boot runlevel and see if that does anything.

----------

## Don_Darren

Adding hotplug to the boot runlevel did not help at all I still have to manually load the modules.

----------

## Slippery Jim

I have a similar problem with my IDE cdrom drive.

hotplug/coldplug doesn't have a script to load the modules for some classes of device.

Did you have any luck solving this?

----------

## sundialsvc4

I have the rather funky problem right now that, for my wireless card, it used to work .. until I update the kernel, and now I have to manually modprobe.

I guess I'm having an MBF (momentary brain-fart, aka Senior Moment) here.  There's a mechanism that will cause specified "modprobes" (i.e. for madwifi) to occur when a card is inserted, and I'm MBFing on what and where that is.

----------

